# Short-Haired Havanese on Petfinder



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14666046


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

If only he were closer.. *sigh*


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Eva, I was thinking of you when I saw this. Maybe there's a way of getting the puppy to you........... You could check it out and see.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

ps. It looks like his sister is also available......chocolate and white.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Milo's Mom said:


> Eva, I was thinking of you when I saw this. Maybe there's a way of getting the puppy to you........... You could check it out and see.


That would be awesome but it looks like they are a pretty small rescue and WV is a *really* long way away from WA


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe we can set up a caravan.......lol! Anybody out there driving from West Virginia to Washington?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Milo's Mom said:


> Maybe we can set up a caravan.......lol! Anybody out there driving from West Virginia to Washington?


Lol...


----------

